# My '04 Z



## montana (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, so this car is amazing, its an '04 conv. Z, silver with a black top, beautiful, anyway so now with my question, *has anyone ever heard almost like a slight ringing noise while shifting?* I can't tell what it is and if someone has noticed this with theirs and had it fixed, to point me in the right direction of what it was, and how much it costs to fix, would be much appreciated.. :balls: thank you :banhump:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> don't get a convertable.


Umm kind of off topic aren't we...


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Alright where are you guys getting the idea that the original poster cared about what you think of the different bodystyles of the Z33? How about we move on now guys and get back to the subject at hand. (Which by the way, for the idiots, is a ringing noise obviously from the drivetrain)


it doesnt have to be the drivetrain, slight ringing could come from anything metallic even a strut bar that is not completely tightened. the shifting could just be exaserbating the part as it puts more strain on the car. i even read a thread where an 04 maxima heard rattling during shifts and it ended up being the suspension. 

your car should still be covered under warranty as it is only an 04, so instead of posting, take it to the dealer.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

am3rican said:


> it doesnt have to be the drivetrain, slight ringing could come from anything metallic even a strut bar that is not completely tightened. the shifting could just be exaserbating the part as it puts more strain on the car. i even read a thread where an 04 maxima heard rattling during shifts and it ended up being the suspension.
> 
> your car should still be covered under warranty as it is only an 04, so instead of posting, take it to the dealer.


He probably doesn't walk into the dealership empty handed. A little knowledge goes a long way.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> He probably doesn't walk into the dealership empty handed. A little knowledge goes a long way.


good point, i didnt think of that. 

the more i think of it, the less i think it is a drivetrain problem. do you have any aftermarket parts on it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also, is the ringing JUST while shifting or have you caught it at other times?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be a change in noise pitch due to the clutch being pushed in. You could be hearing the bushings on the pedal arm under the dash board rotating, for instance. I heard something similar on my old 323 back in '92. Drove me batty till I figured out what it was, then threw a little WD40 on it. Poof, no more noise.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Might be a change in noise pitch due to the clutch being pushed in. You could be hearing the bushings on the pedal arm under the dash board rotating, for instance. I heard something similar on my old 323 back in '92. Drove me batty till I figured out what it was, then threw a little WD40 on it. Poof, no more noise.


also, the sound could be your shifter itself, sometimes something comes loose it can cause a sound you describe.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could also be hearing the slight whine from the syncros as he pushes the stick into each gear. For example, a T56 is really loud like that, especially going into 2nd gear.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

Did you do anything with your stereo lately? Some people have had weird installs that made them get engine interference through their speakers.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

maximZ said:


> Did you do anything with your stereo lately? Some people have had weird installs that made them get engine interference through their speakers.


Even when the stereo is off too, so that could be it. Not necessarily any work has to be done, could simply be a faulty noise reducer.


----------

